# Photo thread



## Frank S. (May 4, 2016)

There are photo threads here and there, but this one is more general in intent. I use my cell almost exclusively nowadays (Galaxy SIII). Because I always have it, am familiar with it to the point where it's almost point and shoot, and most of all because I'm lazy.
Looking at that thing, I am still amazed by how some photos come out, after the pinhole lens captured light. Here's a sample of a few shots I enjoyed the most.
This flower was shot using Macro setting, as was the ladybug below it:











Night shots are harder. I use the low light setting for most, even though it makes part of the background funky (grainy), which some imaging programs can help correct, as does switching to black & white in effects:











Black & white works pretty well during daytime in rain:






But it also works in some natural settings like redwoods, where the phone seems to blend red and brown in such a way that the image loses depth and definition:

Redwoods in color:






Redwoods in black & white:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 4, 2016)

Can't see shit.... 

That's last 4th of July...


----------



## Frank S. (May 4, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Can't see shit....View attachment 15399
> 
> That's last 4th of July...



You moved...


----------



## Florida173 (May 4, 2016)

Galaxy s3? Damn that's old


----------



## Frank S. (May 4, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Galaxy s3? Damn that's old



What..? I can't hear you, you're gonna have to speak louder...


----------



## Dame (May 4, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Galaxy s3? Damn that's old


I use the same phone.



Frank S. said:


> What..? I can't hear you, you're gonna have to speak louder...


Young kids don't know what's good.


----------



## Florida173 (May 4, 2016)

I had that phone.. Then the note 3.. Then the note 4.. Now the galaxy s7 edge


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 4, 2016)

Wait, your phone takes pics...:-"







:wall:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 4, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> You moved...



I meant only one picture is showing, the rest just say image. My software may need updating.


----------



## Dame (May 4, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I meant only one picture is showing, the rest just say image. My software may need updating.


----------



## Frank S. (May 4, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I meant only one picture is showing, the rest just say image. My software may need updating.



Oh.
Shit... Anyone else..?


----------



## medicchick (May 4, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Oh.
> Shit... Anyone else..?


Yup, only one is showing up, the waterfront.


----------



## Frank S. (May 4, 2016)

Shite... Which one do you see?


----------



## racing_kitty (May 4, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Shite... Which one do you see?



Waterfront is the only one I'm seeing.


----------



## medicchick (May 4, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Shite... Which one do you see?


 

Computer is only a few months old, everything is up to date.


----------



## Dame (May 5, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Oh.
> Shit... Anyone else..?


I thought he was talking about his photos too. I could see all your images right up until now. Now they're missing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 5, 2016)

Either way apparently we all need a software upgrade of sort's.


----------



## digrar (May 5, 2016)

The old admin offices, Lab, stockpile and ROM, stores, Mill and sunrise at work.


----------



## Frank S. (May 5, 2016)

digrar said:


> The old admin offices, Lab, stockpile and ROM, stores, Mill and sunrise at work.



What did you use?


----------



## Frank S. (May 5, 2016)

Okay lessee if this works:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2016)

The gifted eye and mind of @Frank S. !


----------



## Brill (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2016)

It's where men are from.


----------



## Frank S. (May 6, 2016)

Animals. Supposedly black cats are difficult to photograph. @Red Flag 1 you'll appreciate these:











Our smoky gray tabby:










And our snowshoe:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Animals. Supposedly black cats are difficult to photograph. @Red Flag 1 you'll appreciate these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I already love that feline. B&W really does him justice. I love the eyes in #1. Great shots, Frank!!


----------



## Frank S. (May 6, 2016)

My old car, near the base of the Bay Bridge:





Kind of a crappy shot of a red shouldered hawk. Crappy because the zoom and background colors make you lose definition:






The moon, through CCTV:






A good panorama of the San Francisco skyline at night:






Negative of the church on Washington square:






An enhanced shot of Alcatraz:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 6, 2016)

The Alcatraz photo looks like a great oil on canvas painting. What a really marvelous photo!


----------



## DocIllinois (May 6, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The Alcatraz photo looks like a great oil on canvas painting. What a really marvelous photo!



Agreed.  That and the merry go round are my faves.


----------



## digrar (May 7, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> What did you use?



LG G3 just before it crapped out and went into anendless boot cycle. There is a bit of a line where I probably went a bit quick on the pano in the first 1/4 - 1/3 of the pic. But the morning light makes for some great pics out there.


----------



## Frank S. (May 7, 2016)

digrar said:


> LG G3 just before it crapped out and went into anendless boot cycle. There is a bit of a line where I probably went a bit quick on the pano in the first 1/4 - 1/3 of the pic. But the morning light makes for some great pics out there.



Is dust the biggest pain in the ass when it comes  to phones around your parts? Only issue I have is with charging ports. Probably from plugging into wall chargers, car,  etc. At some point, the connection loosened to the point where it wouldn't charge anymore.. .
So I bought a battery charger and extra batteries. I charge them outside the phone and switch them when the phone goes on the blink. Not sure you can take the battery out of an S4...

The Outback's on my bucket list.


----------



## Frank S. (May 7, 2016)

The contrast has been increased on these, but not as much as you might think at first. And the color amount was not touched at all:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 7, 2016)

Are you using any lens filters, like UV, and such? You capture simply outstanding photos.


----------



## Frank S. (May 7, 2016)

No, the contrast only. to get more detail. I don't really like the storm shots, they're almost like a Michael Bay equivalent of still shots. If anything, I should have "detuned" the color. It was a case of spectacular storm systems moving through the area. Unreal. In some cases it looked like you might imagine a nuclear explosion, with the sunset lighting the unfurling clouds just right.
The shots were taken over the course of three to four days last year. With the naked eye, the slow moving detail of some clouds was fascinating. I shot video but the result was mediocre.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 7, 2016)

The camera lens sees things with such sharp clarity at times. Our brains tend to dumb down what we see, and our recall of previous things just fades so badly. Photos like you are taking add so much, particularly with the way you are handling the contrasts. The last shot of the storm clouds are really world class.


----------



## metalmom (May 7, 2016)

Hi Frank-for some reason couldnt quote and reply to your pics. The one B&W still in the forest I would actually buy.Great shot.If you want sell it-let me know.

As far as the CUJO cat pics-and as much as they are so beautiful I find myself wanting to see more pics of them..Awesome pics.


----------



## digrar (May 7, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Is dust the biggest pain in the ass when it comes  to phones around your parts? Only issue I have is with charging ports. Probably from plugging into wall chargers, car,  etc. At some point, the connection loosened to the point where it wouldn't charge anymore.. .
> So I bought a battery charger and extra batteries. I charge them outside the phone and switch them when the phone goes on the blink. Not sure you can take the battery out of an S4...
> 
> The Outback's on my bucket list.



They're probably more likely to get clogged up with pocket lint. In saying that my own phone fares far better than the little work candy bar phones, they tend to get coated in bulk explosives and get all munted up. We get the same issue with the charging points. 
 I think a new battery will fix the G3, but it's at the end of it's life, so I picked up a new phone.


----------



## Frank S. (May 9, 2016)

We drove up to Mount Diablo this morning, kid of a Miltonian morning, overcast and dreary until we punched through the cloud cover at about 3000 feet.


----------



## Frank S. (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Frank S. (May 12, 2016)

On the waterfront yesterday. We have humpback whales in the Bay. The puff of water on the first shot is a whale skimming the surface for air (barely had time to point and shoot that one).






Alcatraz on the right:






Pelican traveling West.


----------



## Brill (May 12, 2016)

Where are the boobs?


----------



## Frank S. (May 12, 2016)

lindy said:


> Where are the boobs?



Decimated by all the plastics people feed them...


----------



## AMRUSMCR (May 13, 2016)

lovely pictures, Frank.  There's more than a few in there I'd like to put on canvas and hang!

The local JCCC offers a smart phone photography workshop.  I need to sign up since I am terrible at using my phone's camera.


----------

